# wwyd? need serious advice. neighbors.



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

so.. this has been happening for the past month or so. there is a family across the dirt road where we live, i've never met the parents but have spoken to some of the kids. kid in question looks to be around 11 or so.
every evening the kid rides his four wheeler up and down the dirt road. also:
it raises lots of dust. our cows have to eat dust covered grass and we have to breathe it.
people drive VERY fast up and down this road.
kids sometimes ride double and NEVER wear a helmet (which wouldn't make this legal anyway, not that i care about that part of it)

however, we moved out here so we could do our own thing and expect other people to do the same. but i am seriously worried that somebody's going to wreck. people really fly on this road and i went down to the road intending to work up the courage to go talk to their folks, which i couldn't do. i saw the kids go by several times and were going so fast they didn't even seem to have total control of the 4wheeler. plus there's a tendency to slide on the dirt/gravel road.

dh is very annoyed by the dust but i am just worried about the safety of the kids. at first we thought the family must not know that the kids were doing this but after this happening EVERY night, this is not likely.

if i want to go talk to the family i really doubt i could change the situation. parents or whoever HAVE to be aware of the dangers already.
if i want to talk to the family not at all, i want even less to call cops. that's totally against what i believe. but, crap. what do i do? if something happens to those kids i will not forgive myself for not intervening somehow.
help!


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

ok...I'm going out on a limb here..I KNOW I'm going to get flamed....but I'm going to say it anyway and then quietly mind my own business.
















We live on a dirt road and it IS very dusty. There are probably three families on my road, including mine, that let their kids ride motorcycles, ATVs, and go-carts up and down our road. My own children have been riding their go-cart up and down the road (with helmets on) and "somebody" called the police who promptly put a stop to it. I was seriously irked.







They weren't hurting anybody, they were minding their own business and doing what kids do best which is having fun. The other kids on the road are still riding their toys and having fun. I absolutely refuse to play sour grapes and get them in trouble just because my kids can't ride on the road anymore. Why ruin the fun for everybody else.

I am assuming your cows are on pretty big acreage. Cows really aren't that dumb....if the dust bothers them they will move I guess. The ones I see all around here stand by the fence and watch cars go up and down the road all day long...it doesn't seem to bother them. I don't know...maybe your cows are different.

I am seriously pissed at whoever called the police on my children. They were perfectly fine doing their thing.

Your neighbors probably won't know if it was you who called, but at the same time think about the fact that while these kids are riding their toys...they aren't getting into trouble either and instead of vegetating in front of a TV or X-box they are outside, hanging out w/ mother nature.

Saying this as gently and kindly as I can...really I am. Leave them alone.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I would be very surprised if those parents don't know exactly what their kids are doing. And I would be very surprised if the result of you talking to them was anything but hearty resentment and ill-feeling. Another vote for letting things be.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I think the OP was saying that she does *not* want to call the cops.

I agree that talking to the parents probably won't change anything, but if you will feel guilty if you don't, you could always play dumb and act like you didn't think they knew about it, and you're just being a helpful neighbor and letting them know that their kids are doing something dangerous.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

If you live on a dirt road, there is going to be dust. You are just going to have to get over that part.

The is taken from the Georgia DMV Code. http://www.lexis-nexis.com/hottopics/gacode/

Quote:

O.C.G.A. § 40-7-4 (2009)

§ 40-7-4. Operating restrictions

Any person operating an off-road vehicle under any of the following conditions shall be deemed to be in violation of this chapter and subject to the penalties provided in Code Section 40-7-6:

(1) Without operative brakes or without mufflers or other silencing equipment;

(2) On any private property without the express written permission of the owner of the property or his agent.

HISTORY: Ga. L. 1976, p. 330, § 4; Ga. L. 1994, p. 97, § 40.
Unless you local government has laws in place, it doesn't appear they are doing anything wrong.

I would mind my on business.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Another vote for myob... I can almost garuntee you that a: parents know and b: approve/don't care. Probably, they grew up doing the same thing. All you going over their and explaining to them what their kids are doing/how unsafe it is is be labeled as the nosy-new-lady-who-thinks-she-knows-better-than-us... and thats just not a good way to meet your new neighbors, yk??


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 

however, we moved out here so we could do our own thing and expect other people to do the same.

It sounds like you want to do your own thing, and have others do your own thing, not theirs, to be frank.

Dirt road = dust, it's not rocket science. Possibly your neighbors moved there specifically so their kids could ride their four wheelers on the dirt road, cos that's THEIR thing.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Yep, I'd let it go too.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

dirt roads are filthy. You are going to have to get used to it. Living in the country on a dirt road is dusty and dirty.

as for riding their four wheelers. I don't know a single country kid who doesn't. You can bet their parents know what they are doing. They probably told them to stop tearing around in the yard and go ride those out on the street where they belong. Life is dangerous. Fun is dangerous. So long as their parents let them it is their business.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you put up a 'slow, children playing' type sign?

Other than that, I dont think there is much you can do. I lived on a ranch for a few months and couldnt stand it because of all the dust so ended up moving into town!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I don't get why it's okay for non-licensed drivers to operate motor vehicles that can go fast enough to kill someone. Those little plastic cars that go all of 3mph are 'toys',bikes are 'toys', the things I see kids zipping around in on neighborhood streets are vehicles.

wouldn't call the cops, mind you, but I don't get the attitude that those things are just fine on public roads.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I say mind your own business too.

I live in the country on a dirt road. One of the neighbor boys rides his dirt bike up and down the road and it doesn't bother me at all. Of course he's in gear and a helmet, but as long as he stays out of my yard, I really don't care.

Then again, my kids ride dirt bikes up and down the road as well, with protection and supervision and I would not be happy to have the cops come and tell us all to stop.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I agree with pretty much everyone else.

Dirt road = dust and dirt. It sucks, but that's how it is.

The parents know and they're ok with it.

There is nothing you can do about it. You can talk to the parents, you can call the police, things won't change - or won't change for very long. Everyone's going to be mad at you and these kids are still going to ride fast without helmets.

I live in a community with both dirt roads and kids on four wheelers who never wear helmets. It's frustrating but the only thing I can do is keep my kid off of them. This is going to be hard when she's older if we still live in this area. EVERYONE has them (except us) and it's a big activity for kids of all ages. It will make her the class weirdo when I tell them I don't want her on them at all.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I would be very surprised if those parents don't know exactly what their kids are doing. And I would be very surprised if the result of you talking to them was anything but hearty resentment and ill-feeling. Another vote for letting things be.

Agreed. I grew up on a road like this, and you would become known as the nosy neighbor if you'd said anything.


----------



## chelko (May 22, 2002)

Can you put some gravel or decomposed granite down on the road along your property? That should cut down on the dust.


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

Seriously your worried about your cows eating dusty grass...they eat worse than that trust me I grew up in the country on a dirt road ..and dust is natural


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

It sounds very dangerous to me, and while it is a dusty road and some have said that you'll just have to get over that, I don't see why it should be okay for others to stir it up as much as they can rather than respecting the neighbors around them. If the parents can't see on their own that this is not something that they should be letting their child do, then you probably won't be able to make them see it. If I were you, I would call the cops. Who cares if the parents are irked? They shouldn't be allowing it anyways.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I would be very surprised if those parents don't know exactly what their kids are doing. And I would be very surprised if the result of you talking to them was anything but hearty resentment and ill-feeling. Another vote for letting things be.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

If it is a private road then you will probably just have to live with it. If it is a public road though then calling the police may be effective. Since you live in a small community though I think that you should let the cows eat the dusty grass and let it go. If most of the people on the road do this and you are new to the area it is very likely that your neighbors will know who made the call.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Just to quickly address the safety of riding on public roads, I would much rather they don't go off road too much, especially areas in which there are penned animals.

My ex-dh's uncle was clothes-lined by barbed wire while riding his four wheeler and died in his 20's. They didn't even find him for a while. Dirt roads rarely have barbed wire or other "unknowns", and if the kid doesn't return you can track them down much easier than if they were riding off road.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dad used to put oil on the road in front of the house to kill the dust. Not very environmentally friendly but at the time I thought nothing of it other than not having to eat so much dust.

I wouldnt do a thing about the 4 wheelers that is a fact of life around here.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We live on dirt roads - and there are a lot of people who drive four-wheelers around here. The dust is just a (annoying) aspect of living more rurally. We have trucks that come around weekly to water the roads and pack the dirt down, but that helps for like, a day.

I would just stay out of it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kreeblim* 
Just to quickly address the safety of riding on public roads, I would much rather they don't go off road too much, especially areas in which there are penned animals.

I think that's the problem, they're reasonable on quiet country roads, and then people who aren't in the country buy them and drive them around where there's actual traffic. It occurs to me that most of the county roads would've been find for 4 wheelers


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

I would call the cops every time. I can't imagine it's legal to ride those things on an actual road (it's not here anyway). Off road vehicles generally aren't allowed on public roads.

If they live in the country too, they have plenty of their own land to ride those things.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

JL83 said:


> I would call the cops every time. I can't imagine it's legal to ride those things on an actual road (it's not here anyway). Off road vehicles generally aren't allowed on public roads.
> 
> If they live in the country too, they have plenty of their own land to ride those things.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## TulsiLeaf (Nov 23, 2009)

other than just going over there to complain about their kids, why don't you introduce youself and be friendly with them?

Honestly, you will find that they might tell their kids to mind your property more if you are on good friendly terms with them.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

In your situation the most I would do is possibly approach the parents and see if they are open to having their children wear helmets. It could save their lives, and wouldn't ruin anyone's fun. I wouldn't be worried about the dust, and I wouldn't try to get them to stop riding, but helmets seem like a reasonable request from a concerned neighbor. And if they choose not to, you can at least know you tried, but they are not likely to resent you too much for such a suggestion.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

when i was a kid, we were NEVER allowed to ride the atv's on the road. there were paths around the field that we were allowed to ride on. with supervision.

my parents had a close friend who was killed by a barbed wire fence in a snowmobile accident so they were always careful that we were only riding on trails that were safe for the atvs.

riding on the road with cars/trucks/drunk drivers/people talking on their cellphones while they're driving just isnt safe. i dont see the logic in letting kids play in the road at all.

frankly i'm surprised at how many mama's think that kids blasting around on their atvs ON THE ROAD is anywhere near okay to do!! there are way too many variables. think about it. it's not "good clean fun" if someone gets run over.

hildare~~if you're concerned for the safety of those kids, you need to listen to your conscience and do something about it


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

I grew up way out in the country and lived off a dirt road. My mom hated how the dust from ATVs and the random car would coat the clothes she had hanging on the line so my dad rigged a veeeeeeeeeery long hose up to a natural spring on our property and would put it in the road to "flood" it and keep the dust down. I'm sure that isn't a solution everywhere but it worked for us. And I do understand your annoyance because I remember how annoyed my mom was with all the choking dust.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

That is the other thing I was thinking of, in animes there are often scenes with a little old lady (sometimes men, but usually women) dipping a scoop into a bucket of water and tossing it out over the road to reduce dust. Apparently shop keepers do it too. Line drying is pretty popular in Japan, but I don't know if most people wet the streets. Maybe only on dirt roads or near construction.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moss* 

riding on the road with cars/trucks/drunk drivers/people talking on their cellphones while they're driving just isnt safe. i dont see the logic in letting kids play in the road at all.

frankly i'm surprised at how many mama's think that kids blasting around on their atvs ON THE ROAD is anywhere near okay to do!! there are way too many variables. think about it. it's not "good clean fun" if someone gets run over.

hildare~~if you're concerned for the safety of those kids, you need to listen to your conscience and do something about it

I totally stand by what I said in this case. I do agree that children should NEVER "play" in the road, but this obviously isn't a major thouroughfare for big rigs or anthing, because if it was it would be paved. ATVs are a good bit noisier and more visible than motorcycles (which ARE allowed on the road) and perhaps I'm wrong here but the talk of dust and cows leads me to think this is an area that is flat with a lot of pastures...so unlikely to have blind corners that cars can whip around without seeing. There are more dangerous variables in "trail areas" than on the road if you think about it.

Whether ATV's are illegal on this road, or whether there is a safety concern about the lack of helmets are totally different issues that were already addressed by others. I only responded to the concern about the safety of the kids riding on a country dirt road vs. somewhere else because I felt like the other things were already covered in depth. I do understand why the OP is upset in relation to the cows, dust and noise...I just don't think that riding on the trails will be any safer for those kids.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, I used to do stuff like that with tractors, motorised go carts, cars and horses. Some of the best memories I have are flying around with my friends on the horses with dust everywhere............... After I broke my arm I was banned but I still went out and did it.

It wouldn't bother me at all, cows etc eat what there is to eat, I mean, when it rains they eat muddy grass, when its dry they eat dusty grass, they grass where cow pats have been. Besides, I really miss living in a place like that cos my kids are missing out big time in the city (if you can call Exeter, UK a city PMSL).

That said, this is something that is really bothering you and it doesn't matter how much any body says thats ok or I used to do it because that is not resolving your issues with it.

Go down to the house, introduce yourself to the neighbours and talk to them about it, just see if the kids can chill out a bit in your area or something, maybe even just knowing that the parents are ok with their kids tearing around like that will make you feel a bit more at ease.

ETA: When I was 15, I was going around a corner real fast and rolled the damn thing and it was so scary but it was the BEST feeling ever...... Hahahahaa, no helmet either. Yeah, parents didn't know about that either...... But then we used to go shooting on our own, building fires, rounding up the cows on horseback with no reins, saddle or helmet..........


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

If they live in the country too, they have plenty of their own land to ride those things.
not necessarily. Alot of country houses are now just acreages, not quarter-half sections of land, with 2-3 acres. If they do have more land they could have crops in the field which you can't drive through.

Dust is a part of life in the country whether the road is oiled, wet down, or gravelled. Gosh I live in the city & dust is a part of my life too.lol

We drove on the road alot. We lived on a quiet road that on a busy day had 10 vehicles. We drove on the road because we couldn't always use the fields to get to/from friends houses due to animals, crops, sloughs, streams, etc.

It is safer to drive on the road than in a field/ditch.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
not necessarily. Alot of country houses are now just acreages, not quarter-half sections of land, with 2-3 acres. If they do have more land they could have crops in the field which you can't drive through.

Then too bad for them... Just because they don't have their own land to ride those things doesn't mean they get to just use whatever space they feel like.

The actual road is not an appropriate place to ride ATVs.

I currently live in the city. So that means there are things I just can't do. So I deal. I'm sad I can't have a bonfire in the fall.

If those people just have an acreage, then they don't have the space to ride ATVs.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
Then too bad for them... Just because they don't have their own land to ride those things doesn't mean they get to just use whatever space they feel like.

The actual road is not an appropriate place to ride ATVs.

I currently live in the city. So that means there are things I just can't do. So I deal. I'm sad I can't have a bonfire in the fall.

If those people just have an acreage, then they don't have the space to ride ATVs.

I don't think you understand - no one is going to enforce this. They are wrong, it might not even be illegal but where I live at least, no one at all is going to go charging out there and make them put on a helmet and slow down. Call the police, tal to the parents, by all means, the OP can try it. She is within her rights. And they are in the wrong. But I can't imagine anyone enforcing any of this.

Like I have said before, this is the kind of thing that will make my kid the oddball if we stay here. She wears a bike helmet for her bike. She's four. I never see another kid with one on. We now live in town and kids drive ATVs in the streets, young kids, no helmets. Sometimes two or three kids on the ATV. Apparently I'm the only one bothered by it.

I used to live in the city. NYC. People used to stand under our window in summer time and do all kinds of illegal things all night long. I assure you the NYPD didn't care.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I don't think you understand - no one is going to enforce this. They are wrong, it might not even be illegal but where I live at least, no one at all is going to go charging out there and make them put on a helmet and slow down. Call the police, tal to the parents, by all means, the OP can try it. She is within her rights. And they are in the wrong. But I can't imagine anyone enforcing any of this.

Like I have said before, this is the kind of thing that will make my kid the oddball if we stay here. She wears a bike helmet for her bike. She's four. I never see another kid with one on. We now live in town and kids drive ATVs in the streets, young kids, no helmets. Sometimes two or three kids on the ATV. Apparently I'm the only one bothered by it.

I used to live in the city. NYC. People used to stand under our window in summer time and do all kinds of illegal things all night long. I assure you the NYPD didn't care.

Earlier in this thread someone posted that they were upset because the police did come out and tell her children not to ride their ATVs on the public road.

Evidently, some police do care.

I can assure you that if she called every time they were out there, eventually the police would do something.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

JL83- In this case I think you are right...the neighbors are probably breaking the law by using the road like they are. But if you call the police in this situation, especially over and over again, how is that going to effect the OP's relationship with them?

Technically you would be "right", but at what cost? I hate to quote Dr. Phil, but do you want to be right, or do you want to be happy?


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercup784ever* 
JL83- In this case I think you are right...the neighbors are probably breaking the law by using the road like they are. But if you call the police in this situation, especially over and over again, how is that going to effect the OP's relationship with them?

Technically you would be "right", but at what cost? I hate to quote Dr. Phil, but do you want to be right, or do you want to be happy?









Personally, I don't think this is the kind of thing to go over and talk about in person. What is the OP supposed to say?

"Sorry, but you might not have noticed that your kids are riding ATV on the public road with no helmets in a dangerous manner?"

Then what? When the person says "Ok, I knew that. What's your point?"

Really. If the neighbors are so irresponsible and obviously don't care about the law as much as they do, what difference is one person going to make.

I went and talked to my neighbors when their kids knocked down a bunch of my flowers with their soccer ball







.

Something as serious as the OP is talking about? I'd bypass the parents and call something who has authority over those parents.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I just don't think some of you understand what its like to live in the country on dirt roads. ATVs are how people get around. Yes, technically it may be illegal to drive on the road with them, however, in some circumstances it is legal - for farming purposes, for example.

I can't quite imagine anyone calling the cops because kids (or anyone) was riding an atv or whatever on the road. I just can't picture it. Yes, the cops may or may not be able to write someone a ticket (assuming they manage to catch them in the act), but what good has that done you? Likely, they will be able to figure out who called the cops on them, and then what? You get to feel superior for 'following the law'?? Do you really follow the law 100% of the time? Never speed? Never run a red light? Or smoke pot or drank alcoohol before you were 21? I mean, really.

Live and let live. Riding an ATV on the road does *NOT* affect you. It really doesn't. If you don't want your kids/husband/yourse doing it, fine, don't do it. But don't go trying to impose your views on whats "safe" on the rest of us.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

If you fairly recently moved in, then why not go over and introduce yourselves and take over a batch of cookies or something, say you noticed the kids riding around so you thought they might like them. If it looks like there's a SAHM there (when I've lived in rural areas, granted, they were farming communities but it seemed like there were LESS SAHMs there than in the burbs to be honest) tell her you'd love to have her pop over for coffee/cookies/whatever sometime.

IME, generally people tend to give a damn about what you say more when they actually know you and have laid eyes on you in non-confrontational circumstances (though by no means is it a guarantee). If you are having a bbq or group get together, invite them. Ect.

Once you have a relationship and feel them out, then you can see if you can offer parenting advice or concern.

Just calling the cops on them has a 100 percent chance of fail at building a neighborly relationship AND probably a 80+ percent chance of fail in regards to any behavior modification whatsoever.

Unless this is a busy street (in which case you might be able to run over at the next near miss and say "OMG is your child okay, I saw them almost get run down by this truck through my kitchen window and thought I was going to puke, don't you hate those crazy drivers? It's like it's not safe for the kids to drive their bikes down the street lately, I wonder what's going on?!?!") I would take the patient route on this one.

I too would encourage ATVs or bikes even less on pasture, you never know what kind of rocks and holes are in there, for one thing, that could launch someone who wouldn't be found for a long time. At least on a road there is some chance that someone would see it or come across it. Snowmobiles are a little different during that season but as a PP said, you can get some really gory things happening if someone doesn't see a wire or other obstacle.

I guess you can take this wherever you want OP. There ARE certainly "grumpy" neighbors that call the cops on people over everything in the country (and they're not always urban/burban refugees either!). If you don't care about a long term relationship with your neighbors then I think you should do whatever you want, it doesn't matter! But if it IS important to you to at least attempt to have a civil or even friendly relationship with them, I think you have a little more work to do before you call the cops or dispense unsolicited advice, KWIM?

Since it's unlikely that having a cop come by (assuming s/he even catches them) will change things in the near future, why not try the other method first, if they're unfriendly or whatever, you always can call LE at a later date. You've waited this long, what's another few months to build up a relationship before school's out for the summer and you'll at least have an excuse to go over and ask the parents if they'll try and get their kids to stop screaming down the road by your house all night and try to negotiate for an earlier stop time.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
Something as serious as the OP is talking about? I'd bypass the parents and call something who has authority over those parents.

Right, but at what cost? Even if the cops come out and tell them to stop, and by some miracle they DO stop, the relationship between them would be damaged. I would be very uncomfortable living near people who hate me!

Besides, even if they stop driving on the road, they probably won't wear helmets wherever they ride. I think safety is not as much the issue here as just being annoyed. People annoy each other. It's just the way life is. We can't go around alienating the people around us just because they annoy us.

I just feel that your solution is what creates that paranoid, grumpy person peeking out of their window blinds waiting for the neighbors to transgress so they can be prove that they are "right".


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Weird - b/c we have a neighbor who is a cop (state patrol) and he owns and uses a ATV to drive around the dirt roads to neighbor's houses. Kids/teens that use them, too, and w/o helmets. Not saying it's super safe - but just how it is, I guess. These are dirt roads that my kids play on and ride bikes on, so if anything the 4-wheelers have more protection, yk?


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

mamadelbosque said:


> I just don't think some of you understand what its like to live in the country on dirt roads. ATVs are how people get around. Yes, technically it may be illegal to drive on the road with them, however, in some circumstances it is legal - for farming purposes, for example.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I spent every summer for 7 years working on a ranch in the country. I think I have a decent idea of what it's like.
> ...


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercup784ever* 
Right, but at what cost? Even if the cops come out and tell them to stop, and by some miracle they DO stop, the relationship between them would be damaged. I would be very uncomfortable living near people who hate me!

Do people really care that much what their neighbors think of them? I don't think I'd care very much about keeping a relationship with people who let their kids break the law and do something as unsafe as riding ATVs on a public road without helmets.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 

Riding ATVs on public roads is done for fun, not for work. The few times we had to get to another field and couldn't go through the fields (like the paths were flooded) we did ride in the ditch. We went slowly and you went there once and then came back. There wasn't a bunch of riding up and down public roads.

Everyone I knew in the country had paths around the outsides of their fields that they didn't plow and seed which they used to drive their work trucks and ATVs.


That might be true where you live but it wasn't where I grew up. My stepdad's farm was up the road from our house and he road his ATV back and forth on the road every day multiple times to milk the cows and do chores. Same thing with the neighbors the next road over, they'd ride their ATV in the summer to their in-law's farm to milk cows twice a day, on the road the whole way. There was no way any of them could have ridden through the ditches because they were lower than the drives and you would have to hop up on the road to cross the drives since there were culverts under every one. Doesn't seem very safe to me to be hopping in and out of the ditches ever few hundred feet. And considering either fences or planted fields ran right up to the edge of the ditch there was no way anyone could hop up the other side to cut across. We had fence lines on the sides of the fields with paths that weren't planted on that were used to access the fields when needed.

Personally I'm with those who would much rather have the kids riding on the road. Even with the occasional vehicle it'll be safer than out in the middle of some field who knows where. If they were to crash it's more likely they'd be found in a timely manner if they were on or near the road. You just never know what hazards are in some random field, there could be holes that are covered up by brush, there could be old broken down fences also hidden by brush, etc. One of my dad's buddies years and years ago slit his throat open while they were out snowmobiling across random fields. Never saw the barbed wire fence section that was hidden in the snow until it was too late. Thankfully he was with a group of guys so someone could go and call for help and thankfully my dad had the presence of mind to pack his buddy's neck with snow while they were waiting for the ambulance to get there. He saved his life by doing that.

OP, if it helps to put your mind to rest by going to talk to the parents and reassuring yourself that they know what their kids are up to (which they probably do) then by all means, do so. But remember the reason your family decided to move to the country was so you could do what you wanted to do without worrying about what others had to say or whatever. Your neighbors are likely expecting the same kind of perks for living in the country. They're not destroying your land, they're not a hazard to your family or livestock (trust me, cows don't care if they're eating dusty grass).


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
Do people really care that much what their neighbors think of them? I don't think I'd care very much about keeping a relationship with people who let their kids break the law and do something as unsafe as riding ATVs on a public road without helmets.

It's not so much that I care about what my neighbors think about ME. But I do like having a working relationship with them, because if I have good relations with them it means that I'm more likely to get what I want than if they either don't know me at all OR they think that I'm a totally unreasonable ass because I wouldn't bother talking to them about something before I called the cops. YMMV. In my experience though, I find that if I build some sort of relationship with someone it's easier to get things resolved in a way that makes me happy.

I am not buddy buddy with any of my neighbors and we did have an asshat neighbor for awhile (he was this way when he was drunk and primarily towards other people). However, since we go around a couple of times a year with cookies, say hi, check on people during power outages, pass on info about prowlers, ect...generally when we have had problems of one sort or another (one neighbor's dogs continually running into our yard with no supervision, another time a tree fell into our yard (no property damage but a big mess), we're currently talking as neighbors about potentially putting a gate across the easment drive due to an increase in stranger/non-easement neighbor turn arounds and other useage) we've been able to work things out with minimal fuss, even if it was awkward to talk about.

If I'd called animal control (which I have a right to do) without talking, it would have been more difficult to talk to those folks in the future.

Sometimes, not coming down on someone like a pile of bricks for the opening volley of a negotiation gets you more cooperation and friendliness in the long run, no matter who is more "right." Just sayin'.

For me, I'm selfish and would like to have more of a chance of success in getting what I want. Most of the time, at least for me, that has been easier and more efficient to do by maintaining relationships if possible.


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

I live on a long dirt road as well, with wild ATV riding neighbors. They have especially LOUD ATVs too. It really sucks. How far off the dirt road do you live? I am 2/10ths of a mile, give or take, off the road so dust is less of an issue. It still gets here though. I'd say plant a row of fast growing evergreens(they catch much of the dust) and hope for the best.

I think that being friendly with the neighbors before bringing it up is a good idea. Heck, be friendly with the kids. You might be able to ask the kids themselves to take it easy on your road frontage. It really is the way of country life. I worry about going walking on the road or taking my kids up to check the mail because people drive like bats out of hell, cars, trucks and ATVs, but I know that it's too much to ask for everyone on the road to change so we don't walk on the road(like I did with my siblings when we were little) and I always go with my son to get the mail.

The parents surely know. It's on the parent's conscience if those kids get hurt... I'd let that potential guilt go right now. I think, and it appears you agree, it's not your business to call in the "authorities". So you've just got to do your best to cope. Talking with the family on a friendly basis seems to me like the best way to manage.

Taking a moment, though, for creative solutions... Maybe bribe the fellow the grates the road into leaving an ENORMOUS speedbump right in front of your house. *haha*

ETA: Another creative solution... Call the police out for some random check on any old thing on the road, anonymously, when the kids AREN'T out riding. Maybe just seeing the police car go down the road might be enough to get the family to give it a rest for a while? Or put on helmets. You might anonymously call the PD and ask/suggest they put a notice in the paper that they are doing random helmet-law enforcement checks or something of that nature. That might do it. Worth a shot, right?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am really surprised so many Mums here said MYOB, I suppose I am in the minority of this tread and think the OP should report it, even though I don't think it will achieve anything.

Tonight I was in the same situation as the OP but on a suburban city street (no dust or cows were involved). Two teens who have been riding up and down our block on mini dirt bikes without helmets, going really fast, being very noisy and weaving in out of cars which is really dangerous. I called the police and reported them because A) it's illegal to ride those types of bikes on city streets B) Helmets must be worn C) I would feel really awful if one of the kids came of their bike and was left a para/quadriplegic or worse died and I wouldn't want the fact that I knew these kids were in danger and did nothing on my conscience . The kids stopped riding shortly after I had rung the police so they couldn't be caught in the act, If i knew where they lived I would have passed it on to the police.

I hope the police catch the kids before one or both of them are seriously hurt.

I am in Australia so I am don't know if thing are done differently over here to the USA.

Edited to add: what if one of the kids on the bikes hits another child and seriously injures them?


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Considering its in the country and outside of city limits I am thinking it is safe to bet most sheriffs would blow it off. As far as the cows um they are cows. Living in the country you deal with dirt roads and dust its par for the course.

I really think its one of those MYOB things. Should they wear helmets sure but you know what I also think its one of those things that are not actually needed and up to the parents to enforce.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
Do people really care that much what their neighbors think of them? I don't think I'd care very much about keeping a relationship with people who let their kids break the law and do something as unsafe as riding ATVs on a public road without helmets.

I don't care what my neighbours think of me, however, we called the police on them (for pretty good reason) and we have had to put up with all sorts of crap as a result.

I don't know the OPs neighbours, she doesn't know them, calling the cops may just put you in more crap than you want and then you have to stay living near them and the police dono't always come out for the numerous 'incidents' because it is classes as a neigbourly dispute and you are expected to deal with it and work it out for yourselves.

Her neighbours might not be like that, but it would probably be best to not find out the hard way.

Also, if we were living down a dirt road and it was my kids, knowing what kids are like, knowing what I was like, I would much rather have them tearing down a dirt road rather than going through the fields, its much easier to keep an eye on them and to track them should something happen. Most kids like a bit of danger, can't wrap them up in cotton wool so you might as well let them do it in a more controlled way but without them realising you have set it up to suit you, rather than them.


----------



## NightOwlwithowlet (Jun 13, 2009)

I rode ATVs as a kid on dirt roads, it is fun. As an adult who works in a small community hospital, I find kids riding ATVs on roads really, really, scary. Most ATVs are too strong for kids to drive.

Most of the kids driving do not have the judgement to make good choices. Even with helmets, the injuries are appalling. Without helmets, with the nice spring weather, I had a 10 year old with a traumatic brain injury, a 11 year old air lifted to big city hospital in critical condition, and 15 year who hit a car, The drive of the car survived, the kid didn't. I'm not sure where I stand on calling the cops, has a health care worker, I say call. As some one who grew up on a dirt road, I say mind your own business.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I just don't think some of you understand what its like to live in the country on dirt roads. ATVs are how people get around. Yes, technically it may be illegal to drive on the road with them, however, in some circumstances it is legal - for farming purposes, for example.

I can't quite imagine anyone calling the cops because kids (or anyone) was riding an atv or whatever on the road. I just can't picture it. Yes, the cops may or may not be able to write someone a ticket (assuming they manage to catch them in the act), but what good has that done you? Likely, they will be able to figure out who called the cops on them, and then what? You get to feel superior for 'following the law'?? Do you really follow the law 100% of the time? Never speed? Never run a red light? Or smoke pot or drank alcoohol before you were 21? I mean, really.

Live and let live. Riding an ATV on the road does *NOT* affect you. It really doesn't. If you don't want your kids/husband/yourse doing it, fine, don't do it. But don't go trying to impose your views on whats "safe" on the rest of us.

That exactly. Here, 4 wheelers are just as common as cars. I wouldn't let my child ride down an actual road on his dirt bike without a helmet, but if other parents are ok with their kids doing it, it's not my deal.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I just don't think some of you understand what its like to live in the country on dirt roads. ATVs are how people get around. Yes, technically it may be illegal to drive on the road with them, however, in some circumstances it is legal - for farming purposes, for example.

Yes, but these kids are not using the ATV's for farming purposes, they are using them fun. City or country riding I would still insist kids wear helmets to keep them safe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I can't quite imagine anyone calling the cops because kids (or anyone) was riding an atv or whatever on the road. I just can't picture it. Yes, the cops may or may not be able to write someone a ticket (assuming they manage to catch them in the act), but what good has that done you? Likely, they will be able to figure out who called the cops on them, and then what? You get to feel superior for 'following the law'?? Do you really follow the law 100% of the time? Never speed? Never run a red light? Or smoke pot or drank alcoohol before you were 21? I mean, really.

No I wouldn't feel feel superior for following the law but I would have a clear conscience as I know I tried to do something to keep the kids safe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Live and let live. Riding an ATV on the road does *NOT* affect you. It really doesn't.

It would affect me if I had to go to the funeral of one of the children who had died and watch his/her poor mothers and family's heartache.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
If you don't want your kids/husband/yourse doing it, fine, don't do it. But don't go trying to impose your views on whats "safe" on the rest of us.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am wondering if the OP ever looked up any of the laws regarding riding ATVs or recreational vehicles on roads?

Also if it is ATVs in the warm season it might be snowmobiles in the winter, something I have happily done in the past (you don't see many cars driving down a road covered in 2 feet of unplowed snow







)...

For everyone who is so adamant about following the law, I have a hard time using that argument if I am debating a situation like this. I know I certainly break the law in many small ways every day, j-walking, speeding, not completely stopping at a stop sign. Think about it, do you NEVER break the law? I cannot imagine there will be a day when I am confident in calling the police over something that is literally not harming anyone (accidents happen unfortunately every single day on ATVs, regardless of helmet wearing or where you drive etc. I knew kids in high school who crashed driving a trail in the woods) because someone is simply "breaking the law".


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

OK here's an idea. Go to your neighbors and say "hey I noticed your kids love riding down the road in your ATVs. I'm worried that they may get hit by a car or truck. Do you think we should petition the county to put up lower speed limits or a sign that says 'children at play'?" That way you've told them your concerns but your putting the blame on "bad drivers" not on them or their children.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i thought i had already replied to thank folks for responses, but apparently my post was eaten...
we've decided to ignore the 4wheelers. dh and i decided that it's totally not worth compromising our ideals to involve cops, and also the majority opinion here seems to be to MYOB. However, I do have to point out:
it actually _does_ affect us. in several ways.

first of all, it makes me nervous for the kids. they drive too fast and so do the cars on our public road. it's a dirt road, but a traveled public road with cars and drivers who ignore safety with some frequency. it does stress me out. i am going to have to deal with that.

secondly, the dust IS an issue. dust from normal traffic is vastly different from the dust raised by the kids hot-doggin it and spinning in circles, etc.
it sucks to have dust on, say, the outdoor grill that i know wouldn't be there from normal traffic. i honestly cannot believe parents allow their children to raise clouds of dust like that and don't realize or care that it impacts their neighbors. our house is further back from the road but there are folks who live right on the road. allowing this is insensitive at best; apologies to mamas who do the same. i have to say it.

Lastly, their hotdoggin creates some ruts and washboarding in the road and also makes it a little more hazardous for cars when it is wet. i have to pay for worn tires and aligning my car. that's a direct cost to me. it also costs the county, who has to scrape the road more frequently.. with the suckage of the economy, who knows that that couldn't translate into someone's job loss down the road as they only have enough money for some things. that's just speculation, though...

however, the kids ARE having fun. they seem happy. i'd feel like a suck to destroy their fun.
also, i too had a 4wheeler when i was younger. i rode it on our property. i do realize that not everyone has property where they can ride like that, but then again, why would you purchase a vehicle for your child when you don't have anywhere for them to ride it?

at any rate, you guys gave good suggestions, and i might think about scottishmommy's especially, if i happen to feel up to chatting with them. i'm still a little frightened/annoyed, so it will have to be after i do get over that bit.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

My DHs cousin used to do the same thing on a public road- then he got hit by a drunk driver in a truck and is now a quadriplegic who barely survived.

He was 13 years old.

This should be taken seriously. I vote go make nice with the parents and bring up your concerns.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unconventional1* 
My DHs cousin used to do the same thing on a public road- then he got hit by a drunk driver in a truck and is now a quadriplegic who barely survived.

He was 13 years old.

This should be taken seriously. I vote go make nice with the parents and bring up your concerns.

There have been several posts like this. I understand why it is scary to think about people driving drunk or too fast on a road with kids on quads, but isn't the real issue the car drivers who are breaking the law? I mean, those kids could be jogging on the side of the road, or riding a motorcycle, or riding a bicycle or even riding safely in another car and they would still be terribly unsafe due to the drunk and/or speeding drivers. Dirt bikes are LOUD and much more visible than many of the perfectly legal ways that teenagers could be on those roads in the path of adults who should know better.

It sounds like you've pretty much figured out how you're going to deal with the situation OP, but to contrast with one of the PP's, I would feel awful if one of those kids overturned their quad in a secluded area and died after I had the cops chase them off of the roads. Injuries can really happen anywhere, it's just a trade-off of risks. Higher risk of getting hit by a car vs. higher risk of unknown obstacles and a significant lag in getting care for any injuries.

In addition to my Xdh's uncle who actually died in the woods on a quad, my father has two titanium rods helping to support part of his spine. He wrecked his dirt bike in the woods on a trail and the only reason he survived is because the guy who started off on the trail while he was getting set up decided to wait at the end of the run to chat about bikes. When my Dad never showed up he went looking for him. To this dad my dad has no memory of that day and they never figured out what caused the wreck. To contrast he also had his bike made street legal and in 40 years never had a crash.

I am not saying that riding on the road is safe, but since I live in a state where bicycles have to be driven on the road by law, it just feels weird to me that so many people think that riding a quad off road is the safer option.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kreeblim* 
I am not saying that riding on the road is safe, but since I live in a state where bicycles have to be driven on the road by law, it just feels weird to me that so many people think that riding a quad off road is the safer option.

personally, I don't think kids should be riding quad bikes at all.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, well, then, don't let your kids ride them. But kids that aren't your kids riding (or not riding) quads, isn't really your business, now, is it?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

I can assure you that if she called every time they were out there, eventually the police would do something.
That may be true, but she has to continue living near those people unless she moves. You don't want kids who hate you living nearby. That's how you get your house egged on Halloween.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am definately in the MYOB group. I think it is a dirt road not a street. That is where riding those things are safest (IMO). Though I would not really want my children riding them, however, if they did, I would really want them on a dirt road.

As for the dust. I think that is the breaks of living off a dirt road. As annoying as it may be, I don't think there is anything wrong with them stirring up dust. If they were walking, riding bikes/motorcycles, or even driving cars up and down the road they would be stirring up dust. Perhaps not as much, but then again, maybe that is not true. I have seen some little trucks stir up quite a bit of dust on dirt roads. And my cousins would drive them up and down the road like the 4wheelers the OP mentioned. And they were "street legal". But, we still had the dust.

I am totally against calling the cops on people because you _think_ what they are doing is unsafe. MYOB. When I had the cops called on me because my children were playing "too close to the road" at the end of a cul-de-sac, I determined not to be _that_ person. I MYOB unless there is a real impending danger. _This_, IMO, does not fit that catigory.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
That may be true, but she has to continue living near those people unless she moves. You don't want kids who hate you living nearby. That's how you get your house egged on Halloween.

So you shouldn't report illegal behavior for fear of more illegal behavior?

That's really messed up.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

How do you know it's illegal? Has anyone looked up the laws for the area where the OP lives?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Where we lived, dirt roads were legal for riding anything. You only had to have it liscensed if it was a paved public road.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ahem.

Things seem to getting rather personal here. Please debate the topic, not other members personally. Thanks!


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

There's got to be a happy medium somewhere....I hope it can be resolved for you without bad feelings.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL83* 
So you shouldn't report illegal behavior for fear of more illegal behavior?

That's really messed up.

Not out of fear. I try not to act in fear. I'm talking about being a neighbor that people like. The way to get people to do what you want them to isn't to call the cops on them. I'm under the impression that she hasn't even talked to them.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I know that if our neighbors had choosen to actually talk to us rather than call the cops on us we could have alliviated their fears. Now, we would not have modified out behaviour for them, as we were being very careful as it was (just not doing what they thought was right). As it was, we were allienated from our neighbors, did not know who to trust, and never had that "community" that we had always wanted.

I was never more glad to move as I was from that place and those people.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I know that if our neighbors had choosen to actually talk to us rather than call the cops on us we could have alliviated their fears. Now, we would not have modified out behaviour for them, as we were being very careful as it was (just not doing what they thought was right). As it was, we were allienated from our neighbors, did not know who to trust, and never had that "community" that we had always wanted.

I was never more glad to move as I was from that place and those people.

Even though we called the cops for good reason on our neighbour (neighbours friend trying to attack DH, neighbours son throwing stuff at me and hit me etc etc etc), we have been left in a situation where its not just the neighbour who doesn't like us but pretty much the whole street. There are a few who agree with us but keep pretty much quiet because of the area we live (which isn't awful but its not great, they want a quiet life and I don't blame them all though quiet is hardly what it is around here with people swearing and shouting and hitting their kids which apparently is ok as long as the kids look alright).

EVERY time I go out now, we have people who give us dirty looks, they talk under their breath, even when we go out in our own garden, we have the neighbour and her nasty friends giving us nasty glares, making comments. It sucks but we can't move (if anyone has read my previous posts I am unable to work due to fibro, EDS and arthritis and my DH has health problems as well). We have even had her friends on our door step threatening us, police won't do nowt because as I said before, its classed as a neighbourly dispute and down to our housing association, not them. Our housing association won't move them despite them being known as trouble makers and we have decided that we and our kids are just going to learn to take the crap that gets thrown our way.

Unless there is a danger to you or your kids, the last thing you want to do is call the cops.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I would suggest helmets and leave it at that.An accident might curb the riding.If you complain about the dusty grass the cows have to eat they just might ride more.Some people get super mad when you complain and want to *get back at you*.

You have to be so careful when dealing with those living around you.Sides are taken,and life can become a living hell even if no one speaks to you.Actually the ignoring is one of the better things to happen.I have read some neighbor stories that make me so grateful for what I have around me...even though I may complain about them at times!

Hope things settle down for everyone!


----------

